# On behalf of friend, ISO a GSD pup/adult



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey there...Sorry couldn't think of a better title so I apologize. My manufacturing manager is a GSD lover, and he has been contemplating on getting a companion only animal. He is very experienced with the GSD breed. He had 2 males up until recently when the older of the 2 died of old age ( I believe he was 11 or 12). The remaining dog has been depressed and he's up there in years also (11 years). He is not looking for a show quality animal, and he wants to rescue, but he has had bad experiences in the past (what those experiences are, I have no clue). But I believe he is open to a puppy or young adult. I felt perhaps if I could get him hooked up with an individual from a rescue instead of just whoever answers the phone, that it might be a better process. He doesn't mind paying a fee whatsoever. He has a stable home and job, and I can attest to his love for the breed and his dogs in general. Anyone know or have a younger dog they are trying to rehome perhaps? If so, please send me a link or a picture and info so I can pass on. He has never been without dogs, and he has been worried over what would happen if his last boy goes...Hopefully for whatever reason, this doesn't generate a bunch of negativity. I don't see how, but if it does, please just delete this.
Edited to add: He may not even be against a full grown GSD, as long as it is used to other dogs. He also has a small grand child that visits on occasion so that is a factor also.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if it's up his alley, but if he decides he's interested in a breeder dog, I have a 13 wk old female being sold on a co-own contract by the breeder (to keep breeding rights). She wants to sell locally (in case she comes back for breeding) and I think a few hours would probably be reasonable. 

C'phira2 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

eta; C'phira's breeder also runs a GSD rescue around here, which would be a great avenue. Lots of different types of Sheppies!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you DJ, what a pretty little girl. I will have to read the thread on co-ownership as I am not as familiar with it or how that works. But it's definitely a possibility. I told him that I think his male might take to a female better, but then again, I am partial to female dogs. And yes it's not terribly that far, he is just a little south of where I reside.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Never mind, was gonna suggest the "rehoming in Iowa" but besides distance, she did have some kind of an incident with the neighbors kid.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Never mind, was gonna suggest the "rehoming in Iowa" but besides distance, she did have some kind of an incident with the neighbors kid.


It was your intention that counts  . He just wanted to know if someone could recommend a rescue or had a pup maybe that wasn't up to snuff. He was about to rescue a GSD mix at an event here called "The Detroit Zoo Meet your Best Friend Event". They saw this pretty little female GSD mix and they wanted to go for it. 4 HOURS LATER they walked out. He said he had never been screened like that in his whole entire life. I guess they were throwing up back and forth between the rescue owner, then the foster parent, then the vet, then the trainer, then back again to the foster parent. He's an older guy, and I think to him it was very alien to be questioned and tossed back and forth in such a fashion. So that is why I think if he could open the lines of communication with ONE individual, it would be much better for him. I think that the whole experience was overwhelming, especially when you've never been through a process like that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wouldn't a breeder wanting to co-own want that co-owner to at least train or work the dog so they can learn the strengths and weaknesses? I don't think a pet type home would be the right place, unless the breeder just wants a 'foster' until the pup is breeding age and (hopefully) passes some health tests. I'd rather have a co-own that is actively working/trialing and showing the dog is actually breedworthy....


----------

